# 9 Month Old Lab - Please Help



## ChicoRiko (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum, but I am seeking some advice.

We recently adopted a 9 month old lab. He is lovely, very friendly and will cuddle and loves to play - nothing strange there. 

Now my main issue is with him walking. He has obviously never had an prior experience of walking on a lead. He is ridiculous, you take him out the gate and me is like a dog possesed. So many people have said who is walking who to me plenty of times. I feel ridiculous!

I have tried a slip lead, but I am surprised he did not pass out, it had no effect on his pulling. I have bought a "stop pull harness" which is fine, it does mean I am able to pull back on him and have an effect without yanking his neck, but the whole walking nicely thing is just not coming...

I have tried stopping, going backwards, treat rewards and change of direction but they literally have no effect, he just looks at me as if to say WHAT!? and carries on!

I thought I had had a break through the other day we went on a nice long walk just me and him, after a bit of messing at the start he was walking nicely by my side all the way back he was stopping at roads and crossing only on command. I felt like doing a little dance! I was praising him and rewarding hi, Thrilled...!

The next day, it was like he had forgotten everything... nothing but pull pull pull... 

Does anyone have any advice or tips, been in a similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had the same problem with the 9 month old Lab I adopted. He yanked my husbands back out, dislocated my husbands shoulder and broke three of my fingers. He's now 13 months old and can keep a loose leash about 90% of the time when it's just me and him. Add someone else into the mix and he's back to the head down, shoulder to the floor pulling he did when I got him though. Same if he sees another dog, he'll spend the next 5 or 10 minutes pulling like a steam train. It's progress though and he's a thousand times nicer to walk than he was!

I tried stopping dead every time he pulled, resulted in a dog who'd lunge to the end of the leash, slacken the leash, lunge to the end of the leash and so on which was actually worse than the normal pulling. I tried turning every time his shoulder passed my knee, I ended up spinning in circles on the doorstep coz he was more than happy to pull in any direction.

What eventually worked for me was clicker training. I clicker train anyway but have never used it for loose leash walking before. I started off on the field (I have a tiny flat and no garden) with Spen on a long line and just clicked and treated him every time he got anywhere near where I'd like him to walk. Since he knew what the clicker meant it wasn't long before he was offering to come to my side to get the click and treat and from there it was just a matter of building up duration. Using the clicker seemed to get through to him exactly what it was I wanted from him where the other methods didn't.

I use a collar and leash when I expect Spen to walk by my side and a harness when he's free to roam a bit. With not having a garden I need to be able to let him wander and toilet and sometimes I just want a nice walk without working on loose leash walking the whole time so I find this works well. Means he still pulls on a harness but I can live with that.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

we tried everything with our springer whos just over 12mths, and the only thing that has been really good is a gentle leader which goes around his nose. he is great now. even the halti didnt work with him.
michelle x


----------



## Susie61 (Apr 17, 2012)

To add into the mix with the comment above, you could also with the clicker do some static work with him, which you can do anyway kitchen, lounge or garden. Just lure him with a titbit to your side I like to do this by taking them right behind me and then bring forward to my left hand side and click reward, do several times clicking and rewarding and then go into a play session. So he thinks this is great fun and wants the bigger reward. Once his got the idea of being by your side, I would then add in a word I'm going to use when walking, so I would lure into position, say ie. close, click reward, so then he starts to get an attachment to the word close meaning by your side. Once his got that after a few sessions I would then bring him up to position and take a step forward click reward, if he lunges forward just stop lure him back in position and click reward. Just build it up slowling, but at any point it goes horrible wrong I would just finish the session leave it a little while and start again. Time and Patience and lots of information given to your youngster will help get the lovely dog by your side you want.

Sue


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Had same problem with my lab, nothing worked! So used a gencon and took him few months to learn and then was perfect on slip lead


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I had EXACTLY the same problem when I adopted Dexter. He was 14 months, and had never been walked. The first time I took him out, I don't think my feet touched the ground and the only way I could get him to stop was - literally - to grab a lamp-post and wrap my arms around it!

Walking him was a total nightmare, though very amusing for the neighbours 

In the end, I found two things helped:

*1* - a well fitting headcollar. This makes a massive difference as while it doesn't stop the pulling, it reduces it, slows the dog down and puts you back in control so that you can then do some training and reward your dog for calmer behaviour/walking.

I recommend either the* Dogmatic *(email them for sizing advice) or a* padded Halti. * (the best Dogmatic is the padded/webbing one).

2 - find a good trainer who can help you practise loose-lead walking. If you have a good training class nearby, go along and watch. If you like what you see then try it. If not, you may need to have a few sessions with a trainer one-on-one - in the end I had to do this.

You will also find that your Lab WILL calm down, it just takes time : )

re GENCON

The Gencon tightens horribly when the dog pulls; I tried it and will not use it again. I don't think it's anywhere near as good as a Dogmatic. Just my personal opinion


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a look at the following links they may help.

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/loose_leash_diagramed.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/letsgoforawalktogether.pdf
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/strolling_on_lead.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf

How to Teach Loose-Leash Walking | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

Look under loose leash walking here:

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

Books:

My dog pulls what do I do? By Turid Rugaas
Help, my dog pulls on the lead by Erica Peachey
Can't Pull, Won't Pull Alison Rowbotham


----------



## ChicoRiko (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I really appreciate the responses! I am glad to hear I am not alone in this battle! It is good to hear some reassurance that the efforts are not in vain and that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

I have to admit I am not overly keen on clicker training, I think I just have to stick with it and continually re-inforce the command. I have been out again a couple of times tonight, walking around our nearby field and there appear to be slight improvements by the end of the session.

I just have to accept it takes time and immense patience, but I do believe we will get there. The OH is not as convinced, but i'm sure he will come round!

Love the pics people have, I'm going to have to get some uploaded.

Will try and update you all in due course to see whether we have had any major breakthroughs!

Thanks again, it's a real moral booster!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sometimes it helps if you quicken your pace. Dont pull back on the lead to try to stop him pulling it usually makes them pull even more. Do something before he gets into really pulling. Use a toy or treat to lure him back to where you want him and so the leads loose again. When he is where you want him to be and the leads loose reward him and walk on. Interacting with him and keeping yourself interesting will keep him interested in you and more then likely by your side. Try changing speed and direction use your voice and treats to lure him where you want him at your side on a loose lead if your turning away from him. If your turning towards him walk around him starting on the leg closest to where he is. Dont drag him with the lead keep rewarding him at regular intervals when he is in the right place. Dont have him on a short tight lead and reel him in either it tends to make them pull all the more.

Sometimes it helps if you practice heel work off lead in the garden too, using the treats and engaging him with interaction or a toy. If he gets used to you walking to heal without a lead it sometimes helps when he has one on.

They often pull becausse its rewarding, by making yourslef more rewarding by luring where you want him and rewarding frequently when he stays there with a treat, and talking and interacting with him hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

You often find that adolescent Labs (anything from around 9 months to 2 years and in particular males - and probably other breeds) will forget everything they've learnt around this time - even if they have been subjected to very vigorous training techniques - so it must be doubly difficult if the dog has never been trained.

The main thing is to be consistent and persistent and ensure that everyone in the family is using the whatever techniques you chose to use in the same manner and that no-one is letting him get away with things that are important to you.

We got our second corgi when he was 10 months old, and I can vaguely recall from "all those years ago" being told by more than a few people that this was the absolute worst age to get a dog - I didn't really understand at the time (still very young) - but from what I've learnt both through my own experiences and the forums, I do now understand why.

The good news is - they do come out of adolescence the other side, by which time, you should have a nicely rounded and well trained dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well mine didn't have much to forget when he hit the dreaded teenage stage :lol:

Spencer was/is also an adolescent with no training and he's doing really well with his training. It's probably not the best age to get them since they're basically a grotty teenager but it's just a matter of being consistent and when they're having a Kevin moment (or day!) telling yourself that it will pass.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

LOL - I just wish I had a clip of Dex walking me when I first adopted him. You would find it very reassuring, trust me! We provided fab entertainment for all our neighbours. They still laugh about it today


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> LOL - I just wish I had a clip of Dex walking me when I first adopted him. You would find it very reassuring, trust me! We provided fab entertainment for all our neighbours. They still laugh about it today


I don't believe you, no dog with a face that angelic could possibly be naughty :lol: - anyway, didn't you know, Labs are born ready trained (or so some people like to think )

Labs also seem to have mastered being naughty whilst giving you a "who me" look :lol:


----------

